# Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.

Was will der alte Depp jetzt schon wieder sagen? Ganz einfach der Angler neigt in starkem Maße dazu, dort mit Lösungen aufzuwarten, wo gar keine Probleme vorhanden sind. 

Beispiele:

Die leidige Vorfachfrage beim Spinnfischen. Wer sich lange genug mit dieser Thematik auseinandersetzt, wird womöglich zum Schluß kommen, dass Zander und Barsch vor Stahlvorfächern zurückschrecken. Das glaubt er dann so sehr, dass seine Erfolge tatsächlich gegen Null tendieren werden.

Bei den gefärbten Maden verhält es sich ähnlich. Weil sie bei uns ja nicht erhältlich sind, müssen sie besser sein, b.z.w. es müssen die Maden á la nature schlechter fangen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit der Verinnerlichung dieser Ansicht fängt auch er schlechter.

Da wird stunden- und tagelang über nichtvorhandenen Problemen gebrütet, bis auch noch das letzte Bisschen Selbstvertrauen in das eigene Tun vertan ist. Die Prophezeiung erfüllt sich selbst und die Erfolge schwinden.

Ost-, West-, oder Sonstwoherwind... da wird eh nicht viel gehen. Kamerad, mit dieser Einstellung kannst du gleich auf dem Sofa bleiben. Wer vor dem Angeln schon zweifelt, der fischt auch so. Unmotiviert, zögerlich, ohne Konzentration und den Glauben an einen guten Erfolg.

Warum also immer so verkopft zu Werke gehen? Sind wir alle schon so von den „Super-Profi-Tipps“ überflutet, oder fehlt es ganz allgemein an der Lockerheit, weil ein guter Angeltag nur einer sein kann, der am Ende mit Superlativen aufwartet?


----------



## vermesser (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Volle Zustimmung! 

Wobei ein Problem der selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiung auch Misserfolge durch äußere Umstände (manchmal beißt einfach tagelang nix) und der damit verbundene Motivationsverlust ist.


----------



## siloaffe (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Andal,..... 

Da haste ja wieder einen raus gehauen:m 

Ich denke, das die meißten sich viel zu viel um unsinnige Klleinigkeiten den Kopf zermartern und das wesentliche aus den Augen verlieren. 

Das soll nicht heißen das Kleinigkeiten nicht entscheidend sein können sondern das auch der akribigste Korintenkacker die Gesammtheit eines Prozesses im Auge halten muss um nicht wie der Ochse vorm Berg zu stehen..... |kopfkrat

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Ihr mögt mich für verrückt halten - aber ich denke das liegt an unserem Lebensstil. Zeit ist für viele heute ein knappes Gut.....

Ich erwische mich auch oft dabei, auf jedes Detail zu achten um in meiner Angelzeit das max. raus zu holen. Zu selten schaffe ich es, einfach mal die Ruten auszulegen und den Abend/ Morgen oder einfach mal die Stille des Sees oder das Tuckern der Frachter im Rhein zu genießen.....

Nein... ich habe 5 Std. Zeit zu Angeln bevor mich der Alltag wieder hat...also muss ich die 5Std. nutzen... und da wir nicht zu Spaß hier sind *gg* am besten mit viel Fisch....


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Dann liegt der ganz große Denkfehler also in der Formulierung des Zieles!?


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



> Ganz einfach der Angler neigt in starkem Maße dazu, dort mit Lösungen aufzuwarten, wo gar keine Probleme vorhanden sind.



Ja und Nein. Wenn ich nichts fange suche ich den Fehler erstmal bei mir und schiebe ihn nicht auf Ostwind, wechselndes Wetter, zu hohen Angeldruck usw. 

Da kommt man dann schonmal ins Grübeln und stellt seine Taktik ganz bestimmt auch mal völlig sinnfrei um. 

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man dabei mehr lernt und man insgesamt erfolgreicher ist, als wenn man sich einfach dem Schicksal ergibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Wer nicht grübelt, bleibt stehen, wer stehen bleibt hat schon verloren...

Wer zu viel grübelt, vergisst das Wesentliche und konzentriert sich auf Kleinigkeiten - und hat auch schon verloren....

Wie so oft:
Gesunde Mischung.....

Wobei:
Dem einen bringt das eine mehr, dem anderen das andere...

Solange jeder für sich zufrieden ist und nicht meint anderen seine Sichtweise aufzudrücken, dann passts doch...


----------



## bacalo (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Andal, kleiner Visionär:m

Ohne Spezialisten nahe treten zu wollen:

- ich fange meine Karpfen auch nach über 40ig Jahren mit Kartoffeln und mit T-Wurm,
- der 4er Mepps bringt auch heute noch Fisch,
- eine seitlich abtauchende Pose ist mir lieber als die "Sirene" eines Bißanzeigers,
- ein frischer KöFi fängt besser
- mein 20L-Rucksack wird nicht größer.

Andererseits, sonst würde es Thread's wie "Tackle-Leichen"
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266125
nicht geben.


----------



## Purist (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum also immer so verkopft zu Werke gehen? Sind wir alle schon so von den „Super-Profi-Tipps“ überflutet, oder fehlt es ganz allgemein an der Lockerheit, weil ein guter Angeltag nur einer sein kann, der am Ende mit Superlativen aufwartet?



Einfach angeln- besser fangen.. war, glaube ich, mal ein Buch zu dem Thema  

Da ich gerne in alter Angelliteratur schmöker, muss ich sagen, dass es heute eine klare Tendenz dazu gibt, das Angeln komplizierter zu machen als es ist. Zum einen findet man früher kaum besondere Gerät und Zubehörempfehlungen (soviel zum heutigen Marketing..), selbst die Köder/Futterwahl ist immer wage beschrieben worden. Die Montagen waren einfach, als Haken gab's die klassischen englischen Modelle, die es heute kaum noch gibt, das Allgemeinrezept für den Erfolg gab's nicht (außer vielleicht: Häufig angeln gehen) und das war's dann. Heute versuchen viele jener "Experten", "Guides" (die früher manch ein stolzer Sportfischer in die Wüste geschickt hätte) oder wie sie auch immer heissen, ihren kunterbunten Erfahrungsschatz als Allgemeingültig darzustellen, selbst wenn er, man will ja dazuverdienen, auch mit purem Blödsinn aufwartet. 

Natürlich kann man, wie Fr33 es macht, unsere heutige Zeit dafür verantwortlich machen. Aber das stimmt ja nicht wirklich. Früher wurde mehr malocht, die Freizeit aber deutlich anders gestaltet, die Medien anders und weniger genutzt, wenn es sie überhaupt gab, auch waren die Freizeittrends andere. Wer heute wenig Freizeit am Gewässer verbringt, hat nur andere Prioritäten, die ihm wichtiger erscheinen. 
Das passt natürlich wenig zu dem, von der Fachpresse propagiertem, Bild vom Angelerfolg, wo fast nur noch Kapitale erstebenswerte Fänge zu sein scheinen. Also muss der maximale Erfolg in kürzester Zeit kalkuliert werden und da warten schon die Experten mit ihren undichten "Taktiken".


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann liegt der ganz große Denkfehler also in der Formulierung des Zieles!?



Ganz klar ja wenn dies das Ziel ist:



Andal schrieb:


> ....weil ein guter Angeltag nur einer sein kann, der am Ende mit *Superlativen *aufwartet?



Um also hierauf noch einzugehen....



Andal schrieb:


> Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.



In dieser erfolgsorientierten Zeit, wird leider immer mehr vergessen dass der Weg mehr zu bieten hat, als das Ziel denn er ist umfangreicher.

Und so werden viele Menschen am Ende ihres Lebens feststellen, dass sie ein Leben lang einen Wettlauf bestritten zu haben und vergessen sich an den Dingen neben der Rennstrecke zu erfreuen!

Der einzige Weg aus diesem Dillema ist eine grundsätzliche Veränderung der persönlichen Prioritäten.

Denn die Enttäuschung ist immer nur so hoch wie vorher gehegten Erwartungen!

Geht man das Angeln (und das Leben) ohne Erwartungen an und erfreut sich an Allem was kommt, wird man stets zufrieden sein!

|wavey:

PS: Für mich selbst heißt das, dass ich niemals nach dem Angeln enttäuscht bin denn ich setze mir keine Ziele und lasse geschehen was geschieht.
Ohne (zu hoch gesteckte)Erwartungen keine Enttäuschung und damit keinen Misserfolg!


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

@ Purist

Zum Thema Zeit etc. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit lag ne Statistik vor, wo die Deutschen pro Jahr immer mehr Überstunden leisten. Zudem kenne ich heute eig kaum noch Berufe, bei denen man pünklich um 17uhr den Stift fallen lässt  Dennoch hats du nicht ganz unrecht - im Vergleich zu damals sind ganz andere Freizeitaktivitäten hinzu gekommen....


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und so werden viele Menschen am Ende ihres Lebens feststellen, dass sie ein Leben lang einen Wettlauf bestritten zu haben und vergessen sich an den Dingen neben der Rennstrecke zu erfreuen!



Grad die jungen Angler sind ja schon seit der Zeugung voll auf dieses Rennen programmiert. Ein alter Sack stiefelt zwar auch ans Wasser, weil er was fangen will. Nur wegen der schönen Aussicht tut sich das ja keiner an. Aber man muss ja auch nicht ständig genau den Leuten etwas beweisen und auftischen, die man eigentlich für unwichtig hält.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Muss auch hier wieder einmal zustimmen.
Wenn andere mehr fangen, liegt es an ihren besseren Boilies. Nicht vielleicht etwa daran, dass sie nich kilometerweit draußen fischen, sondern am Seerosenfeld.

Da ich öfter rumprobier, gerade was Köder angeht, hab ich auch öfter mal Schneidertage. Aber Meistens eine Rute mit Köder, von dem ich weiß, dass er geht, und eine mit dem neuen.
Wenn bei dem herkömmlichen Fisch gefangen wird, bei dem neuen aber nicht ( Leg meine Ruten immer sehr nah aneinander) kann ich davon ausgehn, dass der neue Köder nichts taugt.
Geht an beiden garnicht, warn halt keine Fische da.
Geht nur am neuen Köder was, hab ich den Superköder gefunden 

Aber so kommts, dass ich öfter auch mal ohne Fisch heim geh.
Dafür hab ich eher die Chance auf ne Überraschung.
Der Fehler liegt dann eben eher bei mir, als an irgendwelchen Umständen.
Und weht der Wind von Westen, kebt röhrichs ArXXX am besten.


----------



## Carp-MV (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Mißerfolge gibt es bei mir überhaupt nicht..... 
Jeder Angeltag, egal ob mit oder ohne Fang ist trotzdem ein gelungener Tag und deshalb mache ich mir über sowas auch keinerlei Gedanken. ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Eine sehr schönes Thema Andal.



Andal schrieb:


> Da wird stunden- und tagelang über nichtvorhandenen Problemen gebrütet, bis auch noch das letzte Bisschen Selbstvertrauen in das eigene Tun vertan ist. Die Prophezeiung erfüllt sich selbst und die Erfolge schwinden.


Ich glaube da muss auch ich mich ein wenig zu zählen. Bin ja erst kürzlich wieder dabei, dafür aber umso intensiver. Und während der Pausen beim Arbeiten und Abends lese ich fleißig alle möglichen Themen im Forum, in Zeitschriften und so weiter und habe etliche Tipps denen ich nachgehe.

Jetzt war ich am Wochenende mit meinem Bruder an seinem Teich angeln. Es war eine Katastrophe, starker Wind und alles in Knüpp. Und dann daneben mein Bruder. Das komplette Gegenteil von mir. 13 Jahre älter, Kippe und Bier dabei, Rute ins Wasser gepfeffert und alles irgendwie grob. Er ist eben ... einfach  
Und wer fängt die Fische? Er natürlich. Auf so Dingen wie "als Raucher hat man es beim Aal schwer" pfeift er. Und er fängt mehr.

Ein ähnliches Thema, nur aus der anderen Perspektive, ist mir die Tage immer durch den Kopf gegangen. "Das Glück ist mit den Dummen". Und so erlebe ich es immer wieder Leute mit dem gröbsten Methoden und Verhaltensweisen absoluten Erfolg haben, während ich selber versuche jeden Scheiß richtig zu machen und ein wahrer Schneidermeister bin.

Ich bin mich mal Lobotomieren, dann klappt es auch mit dem Fisch |kopfkrat


----------



## Purist (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Geht an beiden garnicht, warn halt keine Fische da.



Auch Fische haben mal "keinen Hunger", keinen Bock herumzuschwimmen, um nach Futter zu suchen und selbst Karpfen kannst du zeitweise mit Schilfhalm als Köder fangen, weil sie so ziemlich alles ins Maul nehmen und für Futter halten. Was heisst das für uns? Mit der tollsten Taktik angeln wir auch mal an der Realität vorbei.  

Das komische ist nur, man wird das dumme Gefühl nicht los, dass man schon beim Rutenauspacken genau weiss, ob es ein erfolgreicher Ansitz wird. Auf Köder und Methoden kommt es dabei gar nicht an. Es scheinen sich im Hinterkopf schon Eindrücke wie Wind, Wetter, Wasser, gesichtete Fischbewegungen und Angelstelle zu einem Gesamtbild zu fügen, dass einen perfekten Angeltag suggeriert. Habe ich die Eindrücke nicht, fange ich selten gut oder überhaupt etwas. 

Mit Logik hat das nichts zu tun, eher spielt mir mein Hirn scheinbar Streiche oder es weiss insgeheim mehr über  Fische bescheid, wie ich vermute.


----------



## Lommel (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Was will der alte Depp jetzt schon wieder sagen? Ganz einfach *der Angler neigt in starkem Maße dazu, dort mit Lösungen aufzuwarten, wo gar keine Probleme vorhanden sind. *

 Sehr schön
Darf ich das Zitat als Signatur nutzen?


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Der größte Fehler der meisten Angler ist es, die Fische für schlau zu halten oder gar ihnen logisches Verhalten zu unterstellen.
Aber würden wir ihnen zugestehen, strohdoof zu sein, müssten wir uns nach Schneidertagen ja noch dusseliger vorkommen. :m


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

@ Lommel:

Wenn er dir gefällt. Mach doch!


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Der größte Fehler der meisten Angler ist es, die Fische für schlau zu halten oder gar ihnen logisches Verhalten zu unterstellen.
> Aber würden wir ihnen zugestehen, strohdoof zu sein, müssten wir uns nach Schneidertagen ja noch dusseliger vorkommen. :m



Das kommt noch dazu. The real man versus the beast. (Deutsche Übersetzung: Mutti kuck ma... ich habn Hering gefangen!) Das hat was von Tom Hanks: "Ouh... ich habe Feuer gemacht!"


----------



## pike-81 (20. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Gerade diese vielen Gedanken, Theorien und Taktiken faszinieren mich so am Angeln.
Das hilft mir ungemein, die angelfreie Zeit zu überbrücken und das Hobby interessant zu halten.
Nur so entstehen doch erst neue Techniken und Methoden.
Umso heißer werde ich auf den nächsten Trip.
Petri


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Das ist ja auch völlig normal und jeder halbwegs ambitionierte Angler wird das so machen. Aber da kommen viele auch an die Grenze. Grad die mit weniger eigener Erfahrung kleben zu sehr an den Worten der sogenannten "Götter" und fangen an, die Sache zu zerdenken. Da wird die Planung leicht zum Götzendienst und wenn dann nicht aufs letzte Atom die gleiche, natürlich beste Gerätschaft aufzutreiben ist, dann ist es ja klar, warum Fritzchen nicht so spektakuläre Fänge macht. Jedenfalls sieht Fritzchen das so und zieht sich selber runter.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch völlig normal und jeder halbwegs ambitionierte Angler wird das so machen. Aber da kommen viele auch an die Grenze. Grad die mit weniger eigener Erfahrung kleben zu sehr an den Worten der sogenannten "Götter" und fangen an, die Sache zu zerdenken. Da wird die Planung leicht zum Götzendienst und wenn dann nicht aufs letzte Atom die gleiche, natürlich beste Gerätschaft aufzutreiben ist, dann ist es ja klar, warum Fritzchen nicht so spektakuläre Fänge macht. Jedenfalls sieht Fritzchen das so und zieht sich selber runter.




EBEN !

Es gibt "Vorbilder", die einem einen einfachen, fängigen Weg total vergällen.

Plötzlich wird simples Zanderangeln zur Bergbesteigung.

"Musst dies machen, sonst fängste nicht"

"Musst den Köder Kaufen, sonst fängste nicht"

"Musst meinem Takle-Rat folgen, sonst fängste nicht"

"Musst wie ich angeln, sonst fängste nicht"

"Diese Farben fangen , keine anderen"

"Formen / Aktionen fangen besser als andere"

"Der Zielfisch benimmt sich so, wie ich es sage"

*BLABLABLA ... Werbegesülze.* |bigeyes

Genau wie das Wettergeschwätz.

Was meint ihr, wieviele Angler sich vom "unpassenden" Wetter vom Angeln abhalten lassen?

Luftdruck, Tiefdruck, Sche.ß- *DRUCK *

Selbstbewusst aber entspannt zum Angeln gehen, die "Profi" -Gesetze schön ins Kästchen schließen und Alles wird gut 

R.S. |wavey:


----------



## siloaffe (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Viele wissen es aber auch nicht besser da sie das "ANGELN" nie wirklich gelernt haben! 

Der Schein wird von vielen nicht gemacht um zu angeln sondern um Karpfenangler, Zanderangler usw... zu werden. Der Onkelauf der DVD sagt, mit seinem Geraffen ist das total einfach|rolleyes 
Da fehlt dann jede Menge an Grundwissen übers angeln und deshalb werden zusammenhängende Prozesse, die für jeden der vom Lauben Stippen übers Aalangeln usw. zum erfolgreichen Zielfisch- alroundangler wurde selbstverständlich sind nicht erkannt!


----------



## Purist (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Gerade diese vielen Gedanken, Theorien und Taktiken faszinieren mich so am Angeln.
> Das hilft mir ungemein, die angelfreie Zeit zu überbrücken und das Hobby interessant zu halten.
> Nur so entstehen doch erst neue Techniken und Methoden.
> Umso heißer werde ich auf den nächsten Trip.



Das muss man nicht verstehen, oder doch? 
Keep it simple, statt über Montagen zu grübeln, wähle lieber den Angelplatz mit Bedacht aus, das kannst du auch online per Luftbild tun, und warte dein Gerät ordentlich. |rolleyes

Ich bin inzwischen sogar der Ansicht, dass man keine neuen Methoden und Techniken mehr braucht, es ist seit Jahrhunderten das Gleiche: Der Haken soll ins Fischmaul und dort kommt er auch unkompliziert rein, weil sich Fische nicht um Gedönz, sondern um ihren Hunger scheren. 
Um sie überlisten, reichen Erfahrung und die einfachsten Methoden. 

Ich muss schon lachen, wenn ich mal wieder irgendwo einen Artikel lesen darf, dass die alte Methoden heute (noch) genauso gut fangen wie die "modernen". Ich habe mich auch weggeschmissen als kürzlich gelesen habe, dass in England "Madenbündel" ein "neuer Geheimtip" auf Karpfen in überfischten Gewässern sind. Damit wurde schon vor 50 Jahren erfolgreich auf Karpfen geangelt, das geriet im Tackle-Wahn nur völlig in Vergessenheit, das war alles schon einmal da. 

Warum lassen sich Angler so gerne von "Experten" (oder dem Marketing der Firmen) beeinflussen, könnte man sich da fragen. Viele von uns scheinen geneigt zu sein, Schneidertage, Mißerfolge gleich auf beeinflussbare Dinge zu schieben. Es lag eben am Gerät, an der Montage, am Köder, vielleicht noch am Wetter, aber komischerweise fast nie daran, was sich im häufig unsichtbaren Bereich unter Wasser, jenseits des Köders, abspielt. Wenn keine Fische da sind, weil der Platz schlecht gewählt wurde, oder sie keinen Hunger haben, kann man das eben nicht ändern. 

Leider haben heute viele Angelanfänger nicht mehr die einfachsten Dinge im Kopf, worauf es wirklich ankommt. Wie sollten sie auch, werden sie doch mit komplexen Methoden "zugemüllt" statt die Grundlagen (einfache  Montagen/Anköderung/Materialzusammenstellung usw.) zu erlernen.


----------



## captain-sparrow (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Hallo zusammen,
ein schönes Thema. Genau mein Problem.
Ich habe das schon mal in anderen Posts zum Ausdruck gebracht und hier nochmal in der Kürze.
Ich angele seit ca. 17 Jahren „regelmäßig“ ca. 15 Tage im Jahr. Entsprechend sind mein Erfahrungsschatz  und mein Erfolg. Jedoch spreche ich von „Erfolg“ wenn ich insgesamt 3 Fische gefangen habe. Auch heute noch.
Also habe ich angefangen zu lesen, andere Angler anzusprechen, den Angelshop in der Umgebung zu fragen, das Anglerboard zu befragen und ich bekam eine Unmenge an Informationen, die sich zum Teil deckten und zum anderen Teil widersprachen. Tackle wurde gekauft und wieder anderes Tackle und die Köder und andere Vorfachstärke oder Länge und und und…..
Was geblieben ist ? Die Erfolgslosigkeit und welche Erfahrung habe ich gemacht? Die Ratlosigkeit. Ganz besonders wenn ich mit anderen Anglern ans  Wasser gegangen bin und alles so gemacht habe wie mir gesagt wurde und die anderen gefangen haben und ich nicht. Habe ich dann die Experten um eine Erklärung gefragt kam zum Teil die Aussage, dass meine frustrierte Einstellung und Pessimismus dafür verantwortlich seien. Was Andals These stützen würde.
Aber können Fische das spüren? Zu Beginn meiner Angelkarriere war ich recht faul und habe die Angeln nur ins Wasser gehalten und Gut. Später nach den Informationen kam ich gar nicht mehr zum sitzen, weil ich oft alles ausprobierte und andere Montage knüpfte usw. Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas zurück und versuche mit einerMontage zu angeln und bei den Ködern zu bleiben. Erfolg stellt sich aber trotzdem nicht ein.
Mir ist klar, dass ich mit meinen geringen Tagen am Wasser nicht der Profi sein kann, ich genieße auch die Natur und das Angeln selbst, auch wenn es wie fast immer Schneider ist aber ich kann leider auch nicht behaupten, dass ich Fische fangen kann wenn ich es will. Und lt. einigen „Experten“ ist nicht die Anzahl der Tage wichtig, sondern das Wissen und Können, dann kann man auch mit wenigen Tagen am Wasser zum Erfolg kommen. Hier bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich rede weder von kapitalen Fängen noch von Massen, sondern ab und zu mal ein Fisch bzw. den gezielten Erfolg auf den Zielfisch (das Thema gibt es öfters hier im Forum).
Die Aussagen wie „das Wetter stimmte nicht, zu viel Sonne, Vollmond, Neumond, Westwind, zu starker Wind“ usw. habe ich immer zu hören bekommen.
Aber was stimmt von all den Informationen und was nicht. Da gibt es dann ein paar „Könner“, die ihr Erfolgssystem haben aber es funktioniert bei anderen trotzdem nicht. Kann das nur am Glauben liegen?
Wollte ich dann mal von einem sogenannten „Könner“ die Grundlagen wissen und gezeigt bekommen, stellte sich bei dem „Könner“ auch kein Erfolg ein. Die Aussage dann „Keine Ahnung was heute los, wohl keine Fische da.“ Soll man jetzt dem „Könner“ trotzdem glauben? Oder war es vielleicht doch nur ein Aufschneider? Und man vergisst besser was er erzählt hat?
So langsam wird wohl Jedem klar wo das Dilemma derjenigen liegt, die in einem solchen Kreislauf gefangen sind. Tja und die Aussage „einfach mal machen“ hat ja auch nicht funktioniert. Und die ganzen Informationen und Ratschläge auch nicht.
Ein Erlebnis gestaltete sich so, dass ein Könner mit mir am Wasser war und als kein Erfolg zu vermelden war und wir den Tag beendeten, erzählte mir der „Könner“, er habe absichtlich nicht viel fangen wollen um mich nicht zu deprimieren aber wenn er wollte dann könnte er. Tja wir waren zwar genau deshalb an die Stelle seiner Wahl gefahren und so weiter aber was soll man dazu noch sagen.
Vielleicht……………………………………? Und schon geht es wieder von vorne los.
Mein letzter Versuch liegt nun darin einen bezahlten „Profi“ zu engagieren und noch mal ganz von vorn anzufangen. In der Hoffnung das es sich wirklich um einen Profi handelt und nicht um einen  Redner oder Möchtegern-Profi. Denn mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr was ich noch glauben soll und was nicht. Und wie ich diese Negativstimmung in meinem Kopf wieder los werde.
Ein Angebot habe ich nun von Kurt (Angelgeschäft Bode), der mit mir an meinem Gewässer einen Tag lang Einzelunterricht gibt mit Theorie in Futterzubereitung und allem anderen was dazu gehört. Kurt ist sich sicher auch für diesen einen Tag Angelerfolg versprechen zu können. Mal sehen ob ich was lernen kann.
Denn wie heißt es so schön: „Der Glaube stirbt zuletzt“
Also liegt es vielleicht doch nur am Glauben???

Gruß Axel


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja und Nein. Wenn ich nichts fange suche ich den Fehler erstmal bei mir und schiebe ihn nicht auf Ostwind, wechselndes Wetter, zu hohen Angeldruck usw.
> 
> Da kommt man dann schonmal ins Grübeln und stellt seine Taktik ganz bestimmt auch mal völlig sinnfrei um.
> 
> Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man dabei mehr lernt und man insgesamt erfolgreicher ist, als wenn man sich einfach dem Schicksal ergibt.



Naja, wenn man die Gewässer kennt,und Faktoren wie die Windlage und hohen Angeldruck für sich nutzt, sind solche Gründe für Nichtfangen schnell ausgemerzt.

Ich denke viel zu viel Angler gehen nicht mit etwas nachdenken an die Sache heran. Habe ich beispielsweise einen Bacheinlauf, vor dem ich im Freiwasser aufgrund der Wassereigenschaften in diesem Bereich gut Fange, weil eben dort genug Sauerstoff vorhanden ist, ergo viel Brutfisch in meinem Fall. 
Herschen aber plötzlich ungewöhnliche Windverhältnisse, nämlich statt Westwind dann Südwind, fangen viele nichtmehr. Was machen sie? Richtig, Köderwechsel etc.

Tja, logisch gedacht: Aufgrund der anhaltenden veränderten Windverhältnisse und der Oberflächenströmung hat sich der fängige Bereich halt um 30 Meter verschoben, kommt jemand auf die Idee so weit zu denken? Nur die wenigsten..



Honeyball schrieb:


> Der größte Fehler der meisten Angler ist es, die Fische für schlau zu halten oder gar ihnen logisches Verhalten zu unterstellen.



Logisch Verhalten legen sie in gewissen Situationen in der Tat an den Tag, von Intelligenz kann aber nicht die Rede sein, eher Instinkt.


EDIT: Lustig finde ich immer, wenn jemand 50 High-End Baits in der Box hat, fängt aber nicht besser wie andere. Warum kauft er sie? Klar, sie funkeln schön, sehen geil aus und es steht Megabass drauf. Klar haben auch einige Modelle ihre Daseinsberechtigung, weil sie unter gewissen Verhältnissen einfach fangen. Aber 95% der Angler denken bei der Köderwahl nicht zweckorientiert, sondern wählen nur nach dem persönlichen Geschmack.


----------



## Purist (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Also liegt es vielleicht doch nur am Glauben???



Du musst, wenn du etwas fangen willst, immer auch mit dem Glauben ans Gewässer gehen, darfst einen Schneidertag aber auch nicht als etwas Negatives oder gar Demotivierendes werten. Der Mißerfolg gehört zum Angeln wie der Haken, und passiert auch den Profis/Guides/Experten, nur gehen die innerlich damit anders um (!)

Beim lesen deines Beitrages kam mir in den Sinn, was ja viele tun: Sie schauen sich Montagen ab, kopieren die einfach, so gut sie es können, und glauben dann der Erfolg wäre garantiert. Manchmal haben sie dann aber noch nicht einmal verstanden, warum die Montage so aussieht. Aber die Rechnung machen sie generell ohne die eigensinnigen Fische und, sollte es der Fall sein, nicht mit unterschiedlichen Gewässerbedingungen. Ich kenne genug Fluss und Kanalstrecken wo Angelplätze, die 10-20m auseinanderliegen, völlig andere Bedinungen bieten, die einem als Angler zumindest bewusst sein sollten (um dann auch die Montage anzupassen, das heisst aber nicht, dass die komplizierter sein müssen). 

Meinst du das mit den drei Fischen ernst? 
Sind es, nach der langen Zeit, Mängel an den Grundlagen oder Ungeduld?
Erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Kindheit, wo ich über ein Jahr und unzählige Stunden brauchte um meinen ersten Fisch zu fangen, immerhin eine kapitale Rotfeder auf Wurm mit Pose. |kopfkrat 
Richtige Schneidertage kenne ich heute noch, wenn ich sehr gezielt auf eine Fischart angle und dann ist das eher der Beweis dafür, dass die Methode, wenn sie einmal den Zielfisch bringt/brachte, auch funktioniert.


----------



## thanatos (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

so sind wir nu mal wir Menschen,für alles brauchen wir eben
unseres spezielles Gerümpel,ich trinke mein Leiblingsweinbrand auch aus einem Cognacschwenker und 
nicht aus nem Senfglas.
Was brauche ich zum Angeln definitiv:Wissen,was sind hier
für Fische,was fressen sie ,wo fressen sie und dann etwas
Glück zu der Zeit am Wasser zu sein wenn sie Fressen.
Dann ist es egal ob ich mit ner Fichtenstange oder der teuersten Hightecrute aufmarschiere,dann hab ich Erfolg.Wenn
ich aber schon losgehe und denke ich hab ja keine silikonummantelten Haken ,da kann ja nix beißen ....
dann kann ich auch glauben Weinbrand aus nem Mostrich -
becher macht nicht blau.


----------



## sascha03 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Hallo!
Als ich das erstemal an meinem heutigen Vereinsgewässer angeln ging, glaubte ich nicht, dass ich etwas fangen würde.
Keine Maden, nur Mais. Dicke 0,22er auf der einen und 0,25er Perca auf der anderen Rolle, obwohl hier zum Rotaugen,Rotfedern angeln 0.14er und 0,12er Vorfach empfohlen waren.
Ich fing 2 Rotaugen in 10 Minuten und die restlichen 4 Stunden nichts. Da ich nicht glaubte etwas zu fangen waren diese beiden Fische super toll. Ich habe sie sauber gehakt,abgehakt und zurückgesetzt. Das war am 5.Mai diesen Jahres. Mitlerweile fange ich nicht schlecht. Morgen möchte ich eine neue Ausrüstung ausprobieren und rechne deshalb nicht mit neuen Rekorden wie am letzten Sontag mit u.a. 3 kleinen Stören von 75cm. Trotzdem freue ich mich schohn drauf und hoffe wieder viel zu lernen. Ob wohl wieder Störe auf 8er Schleienhaken mit Mais und Erdnusbutter beissen???
Da ich nichts besonderss erwarte, kann der Angeltag kaum schlecht enden.

Grüsse
Sascha1#h


----------



## captain-sparrow (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Ja im Schnitt sind es drei Fische pro Jahr (ab 25 cm aufwärts).

Ich nehme allerdings mal die kleinen Köderfische beim Stippen aus, das klappt.

Aber genau was ihr schreibt kommt mir ja auch in den Sinn.

Ich denke mittlerweile sind es eher die Grundlagen als alles andere und die Verunsicherung über den langen Zeitraum.

Kopieren ohne Wissen schadt vielleicht sogar usw. Aber genau da ist ja das Problem. Immer wenn ich mich an die "Experten" gewandt habe, änderte sich nichts. Ich meine damit nicht an einem Angeltag oder so. Es ist ja mitlerweile ein Zeitruam von fast 17 Jahren ohne das sich mein anglerisches Könne groß verändert hätte. Ich hab zwar so ziemlich alles gelesen aber bei der Umsetzung mache ich bestimmt Fehler, die dann immer wieder zum Mißerfolg führen.

Aber welche Fehler?

Ich gehe immer mit Optimismus ans Wasser sonst hätte ich nicht so lange durchgehalten. 
Die häufigste Erklärung lautet immer "Du musst mehr ans Wasser" aber die Zeit habe ich nicht.

Zum anderen fängt ein wirklicher "Könner" auch Fische wenn er nicht so oft am Wasser ist, nur weiß er genau wann er geht wohin er gehen muss und wie er an diesem Tag angeln muss um einen gewissen Erfolg zu haben.

Und genau dieses Wissen fehlt mir und ich glaube alleine werde ich das nicht hinbekommen, wenn ich ich zum einen meine Fehler nicht raus bekommen und zum anderen das fehlende Wissen nicht noch rein bekomme (z.B. Thema richtiges Futter zur richtigen Jahreszeit in der richtigen Konsistenz für den richtigen Zielfisch angemischt und bestimmt auch noch anderes).
Das es nicht am Tackle liegen kann oder den Montagen, das galube ich schon. Nur falsch eingesetzt funktioniert auch die perfekt montierte Montage nicht.
Und bei den anderen Themen genauso.

Und bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen gefunden, der mir mal sein Wissen nicht nur in der Theorie zeigen kann, sondern auch in der Praxis.

Zugeschaut bei anderen habe ich schon aber die waren dann auch nicht erfolgreicher. Kann Zufall gewesen sein oder aber auch nicht.
Aber woher soll ich als Nichtkönner wissen.

Und zum Thema zurück. Genau da mache ich mich dann verrückt und suche und suche und suche, weil ich ich mich nicht für bekloppt halte und denke dass ich es auch schaffen müsste. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad schaffe ich es auch mir in der Theorie Wissen anzueignen aber ich bin eher praktisch veranlagt und kann sehr gut mit den Augen lernen und klauen, wenn ich denn den richtigen Lehrmeister gefunden habe.

Also nächster Versuch und dem nächsten "Experten" eine Chance geben!

Hat jemand schon mal bei Kurt einen Kurs gehabt?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Purist (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar so ziemlich alles gelesen aber bei der Umsetzung mache ich bestimmt Fehler, die dann immer wieder zum Mißerfolg führen.
> 
> Aber welche Fehler?



Um das zu klären musst du wohl mehr erzählen. Welche Fischarten willst du fangen? Angelst du die 15 Tage pro Jahr komplett durch (mindestens 6-12 Stunden)? An welchen Gewässern bist du unterwegs? Wie oft wechselst du die Angelstellen (im Jahr aber auch beim Ansitz)?

Wenn du alleine Grundlagen bezüglich der (einfachen) Montagen ausschließen kannst (Schnurdurchmesserwahl/Hakenwahl/Posen- und Grundmontage für Raub- oder Friedfische in mindestens jeweils 2-3 Varianten/Wissen über das anpassen derselben auf das jeweilige Gewässer (die aktuellen Gewässerbedingungen)/Erfahrungen in der Bißerkennung usw.) ist der Angelplatz aber auch das "Fische durch Erfahrung erahnen" (wo kommt der Köder hin) ein Hauptfaktor für Erfolg. 

Bezüglich der Köder reichen auch Grundlagen, Friedfische mögen im Sommer nun einmal mehr Süßkram, im Winter mehr Fleisch. Nur Würmer gehen natürlich auch im Sommer, Maden aber selbst im tiefsten Winter. Wenn du auf Aal losziehst, achte auf die Wassertemperaturen (unter 10° C wird's schwierig mit dem Fang).. Futter musst an das Gewässer und den Fisch anpassen, den du damit anlocken willst. Im Prinzip ziemlich einfach, Brassen und Karpfen fressen am Grund, dort muss es dann auch hin, je trockener und luftiger es ist, desdo eher lockst du damit Rotaugen, die weiter oben schwimmen, weil es sich sofort nach dem einwerfen auflöst. Aber das sind nur einige Beispiele für Dinge, die ich als Grundlagen und nicht als besonderes Wissen bezeichnen würde. Es ist im Prinzip nur etwas Fischkunde/Biologie/Gewässerkunde/Physik und Wissen oder Erfahrung mit dem Gerät.


----------



## captain-sparrow (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

In der Hauptsache beschäftige ich mich mit dem Angeln auf Weißfisch.
Der Fluss heißt Sieg (Fischschutzverein Siegburg)
Der Fluss ist ca. 20-30 m breit und bietet Rauschen und anschließende tiefe ruhigfließende Bereiche.

Fischarten, Brassen, Nasen (hier sind recht große drin), Rotaugen, Forellen, das übliche.

In den Nächten Aal und Wels, bzw. Hecht (sehr selten befischt, wenn ich lang genug am Wasser war und Köderfische hatte, dann habe ich zur Nacht hin auf Raubfisch umgestellt).

In der Hauptsache benutze ich Feederruten im Bereich bis 70gr., also sehr fein.
Für den Raubfisch 3 Pfund Karpfenruten und für Wels Leitner Ebro Ruten.

Für die Feederruten Okuma Pl860 Freilaufrollen mit 24er Hauptschnur, Hakengröße zwischen 10er bis 18er Haken mit einer Vorfachstärke von 12er bis 16er in den verschiedensten Längen 45 cm, 60cm, 75 cm, 1m. Köder meist Maden, Pinkies, Bienenmaden, Wurm. Montage Grundmontage mit Boom Futterkorb 20-30 gr. oder Seitenarmmontage mit Futterkorb.

Auf Raubfisch mit Köderfisch, Tauwurm am Grund mit Boom, Grundblei und ggf. mit Balsaholz als Auftrieb im Köderfisch. Auch hier Freilaufrollen Shimano Long Cast, bei Aal mit 35er Mono, auf Wels mit 65er Geflochtene.

Dem Wels stelle ich an einer ruhig fließenden Stelle mit bis zu 4,50m tiefen Stelle nach, Untergrund schlammig. Hier soll es auch Brassen und Karpfen geben.

Nasen, Brassen, Rotaugen an Stellen die bis zu 2,50m tief sind und in dem Bereich befindet sich Kehrwasser an dessen Kante ich die Köder lege, Untergrund hier meist schlammig mit Steinen durchsetzt.

Forellen in der Rausche und direkt danach an den Strömungskanten, hier sind auch viele Nasen und Döbel, Untergrund steinig, teilweise mit langen grünen Algen besetzt.

Hecht in den ruhigeren Stellen, möglichst mit Hindernissen im Wasser (Büsche, Bäume oder dergl.).
Aal in den Uferbereichen mit viel Stein und dergl., meist mit Tauwurm.

Als Futter verwende ich eine helle Mischung bei klarem Wasser und eine dunkle Mischung bei trübem Wasser. Um diese Zeiten geben ich Karamell oder Vanille als Zusatz mit rein.

Die Konsistenz bei starker Strömung recht nass und klebrig, je geringer die Ströumg desto trockener und schneller löslich. Das Futter wird dabei immer durch ein Sieb gedrückt um es nicht zu verklumpen. Maden bzw. Wurm ggf. mit im Futter. Bei Brassen auch die Caster. (auch mit auf dem Haken).

Bei Raubfisch kein Futter.

Hauptsächlich Ansitzangeln über mindestens 5 Std. meist in den Abendstunden ab 17 Uhr.

Spinfischen ab und zu, aber das Thema lass ich mal lieber außen vor, da es wieder etwas ganz anderes ist, auch wenn ich hier genauso erfolglos bin. Ich will aber lieber erstmal eins richtig können und dann das nächste.

Habe ich noch was vergessen?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## pike-81 (22. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Nicht böse gemeint, aber:
Mir kann doch kein Angler erzählen, daß er nach 17 Jahren Praxis nur drei Fische im Jahr fängt&hellip;
@Purist: Was verstehst Du an meinem Posting nicht?
Stellst doch selber gerade Überlegungen an, dem Petrijünger zu helfen. Und es macht Spaß.
Petri


----------



## thanatos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

hallo captain sparrow
dein größter irrtum ist das es experten gibt die fische 
fangen wenn sie gar nicht beißen .wärst du zur gleichen zeit 
wie sie am gleichen platz hättest du auch gefangen.
wenn aber "experten" in einem c&r tümpel im jahr 600
hechte landen ,sich auf grund dessen "esox king"nennen
und anderen eine erfolgskrempel vo Firma xy aufschwatzen
wollen und unsere lieben ansichselbstzweifler drauf reinfallen
tun sie mir echt leid.man bringt es nur mit eigener Erfahrung zu
was.


----------



## Purist (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du an meinem Posting nicht?



Dass du durch die Beschäftigung damit umso heißer auf den nächsten Trip wirst  Wahrscheinlich bin ich, obwohl ich kaum älter wie du bin, diesbezüglich deutlich anders gestrickt. Ich mag's ungern umständlich, daher erspare ich mir Tüfteleien um "Taktiken" ebenso wie neuste Techniken und Methoden. Dummerweise erfordert das heutzutage auch Gedankenspiele, schließlich angeln nur noch wenige so und alleine passendes Tackle (altbewährtes) aufzutreiben wird nicht selten zum Suchspielchen. #d


----------



## Carp-MV (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Ich hatte im ersten Jahr (2011) als ich wieder angefangen habe auch kein einzigen größeren Fang gehabt. Aber der eigene Druck in mir war auch sehr groß und sicherlich hing das auch damit zusammen. Natürlich versuchte ich wie die Profis mit Carp Tackle und Boilies zu fischen und merkte das ich überhaupt nicht erfolgreich war und das zog einen natürlich ein bisschen runter. Auch merkte ich das diese Art des Fischen gar nicht meine Welt war aber der Karpfen trotzdem mein Zielfisch ist. Das folgende Jahr wurde ich ruhiger und ging zurück auf die Ausrüstung wo ich glaubte das es zu mir passt wie einfache käftige Teleruten, Laufposen, klassische Köder und auf einmal kam die eine Nacht als der erste Karpfen einstieg und erfolgreich gelandet wurde. Seid dem ihr werdet lachen habe ich immer bei mindestens jeden 2ten Ansitz auch Erfolg. Woran das liegt? Ich denke es wird das beobachten des Gewässers sein und eben auch das ruhiger werden. Nun bin ich soweit das ich sogar wieder richtig Spaß an kleineren Friedfischen habe und neuerdings entsprechend zur Matchrute greife und natürlich auch immer wieder gezielt weiterhin damit auf Karpfen fische.

Ich hab meine Methode und meine Ausrüstung gefunden der ich zu hundert Prozent vertraue auch wenn ich mal nichts fange. Dies aber scheint aber der richtige Weg zu sein wie ich ja nun seit letztes Jahr feststelle. Daher sage auch ich, glaubt der Werbung, den ganzen Profis nicht und macht euer eigenes Ding. Klar gucke ich auch immer wieder gerne Matze Koch Videos aber spätestens am Wasser fische ich nur noch so wie ich denke das es Erfolg verspricht und es klappt. ;-)

Gruß euer Carp-MV

Mi


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Garant für den Misserfolg ist auch der blinde Glaube an Erfolg durch Gerät und Köder. Erstmal muss man den Fisch und fischige Stellen finden. Das geht durch Beobachtung, loten, etc. Das ist zeitintensiv, und die meisten nehmen sich die Zeit nicht.


----------



## Purist (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Spinfischen ab und zu, aber das Thema lass ich mal lieber außen vor, da es wieder etwas ganz anderes ist, auch wenn ich hier genauso erfolglos bin. Ich will aber lieber erstmal eins richtig können und dann das nächste.
> 
> Habe ich noch was vergessen?



Wenn Friedfische deine Absicht sind, solltest du dich auch darauf konzentrieren, was aber nicht heisst, dass du gleich als Brassenspezialist ans Wasser gehen solltest. Da würdest du dich um winzigste Details kümmern müssen, die für ordentliche Fänge (unterschiedlichster Friedfische) erst einmal völlig irrelevant sind. 

Auch muss ich Carp-MV zustimmen, meine alten Teleallroundruten können im Prinzip alles abdecken und sind robuste Arbeitstiere. Außer beim Spinnfischen meide ich es, spezielle Ruten zu benutzen. So konnte ich mich, obwohl ich auch im Rhein und Main angele, nie mit den dort auch beliebten Feederruten anfreunden. Das Prinzip ist mir schon klar, aber ich brauche es nicht. Meinen ersten Futterkorb packte ich unter eine Pose, klebte Paniermehl rein, legte ihn auf Grund und fing Brassen auf jeweils ein paar Maden. Trieb die Strömung die Pose weg, war der Futterkorb leer. Das klappte auch problemlos mit Winkelpicker- und Schwingspitze, aber wurde mir schnell zu langweilig, weil in dem Gewässer Weißfische in rauen Mengen vorkamen und keinerlei Herausforderung darstellten. |rolleyes


----------



## Edermeister (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Darum geht es doch: GLAUBE! 
ich denke das positives Denken einen hohen Stellenwert für den Erfolg am Angeln haben. Warum ist schwer zu beweisen. Seht euch die erfolgreichen Angler doch mal an. Die Freaks von denen sind durch und durch positiv denkende Menschen. Immer sich sicher auch zu fangen. Ja, wie selbstverständlich. Sagen wir mal, das sich dieses positive Feeling auf Angel und Köder überträgt; durch positive Ionen? Ihr kennt doch auch solche Spezies die immer gut fangen, oder. Fragt sich warum. Das material ist es bestimmt nicht. Der Angelplatz? Nein, denn wenn diese mit erfolglosen Plätzen tauschen fangen die Spezies auch dort gut. Es sind doch meist die positiven Optimisten die sich keine Gedanken um ; MUSS FANGEN oder Warum ich nicht ; machen. Sie sind sich jede Minute sicher einen Guten Fang zu machen. Sie glauben fest daran. Wie andere unbewusst sich selbst einreden: Ich fang ja sowieso nix. Die fangen ja auch selten. Ich glaube auch das Optimismus fängiger ist als Luxus.


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Das positive Denken kommt letztlich von Erfolgen. Wenn Du sicher bist, dass Dein Tun gut ist- erlebte Erfolge- wirst Du Dich von Nichts und Niemandem davon abbringen lassen, das durchzuziehen. Dann kommt Erfolg- ganz klar.


----------



## Edermeister (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Stimmt! Positive Erfahrungen produzieren Positives Selbstvertrauen. Aber auch Anfänger oder neue Gewässer- oder Fischarten werden erfolgreicher beangelt wenn man sich suggeriert ganz sicher Erfolg zu haben. Ich meine nicht oberflächlich einreden sondern sowas wie "Gottvertrauen".
Nicht hoffen sondern wissen; zu fangen. Ich glaube auch das dass viel esoterisch bringt, so lächerlich das klingt. Guck mal son Typ wie Ulli Beyer, der lacht die ganze Zeit weil er fest annimmt in den Nächsten 10 Würfen einen dran zu haben. Und? Er hat einen dran. Das ist die positive Selbsterfüllung? Ich bin mir auch ganz sicher das depressive Angler kaum Fisch fangen.


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Ich ticke zu rational, um esoterischen Gedanken nachzuhängen. Das Wissen und Können, mit allem, was dazu gehört, bringt Fisch. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Edermeister (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Siehste, Und das du dir einbildest du hättest genug Wissen ist die Esotherik an der Geschichte. Du glaubst an dein Wissen (Obwohl so wie es scheint, ...). Du hast evtl sogar etwas Ahnung vom Angeln. Etwas Sozialkompetenz würde den Erfolg steigern, weil du dann wüsstest das sehr wohl auf der Welt mehr gibt als du ahnst.

"Um so mehr ich weiß, desto mehr weiß ich das ich nichts weiß!" Sokrates"

Der Mensch besteht nicht aus Fleisch und Hirn allein. Gerade ein guter Angler trifft seine Entscheidungen intuitiv. Er fühlt was die Natur ihm mitteilt, weil er  die nötige Reife hat und seine Seele nicht verleugnet. Der Mensch ist nicht zwei- sondern dreigeteilt. Körper, Geist und Seele. Get it!


----------



## captain-sparrow (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

@ pike-81: Ich kann deinen Zweifel nachvollziehen. Das höre ich auch immer wieder. Aber  es ist so. Ich bin aber niemandem mehr böse wenn er mir nicht glaubt, da es an der Sache auch nichts ändert.
Schade das du in Hamburg wohnst, sondern würde ich gerne den Beweis antreten.#h

Aber eine These dazu. Wenn der Glaube und die Positive Einstellung den Erfolg bringt. Dann kann auch eine falsche Einstellung (Unsicherheit, Unwissen usw. in Verbindung mit dem Glauben etwas falsch zu machen) den Misserfolg bringen.

Ändert sich daran nichts könnte es doch auch über 17 Jahre sein?

Vielleicht glaube ich ja auch nur pseudopositiv und im Hinterstübchen bleibt das Misstrauen und der Pessimismus?#d

Erstaunlich fände ich jedoch wenn es nur der Glaube am Wasser richtet. Dann fängt man auch mit einem Abschleppseil Fische oder hängt einfach den Kescher ins Wasser und die Fische springen von selbst rein.:k

Ich kann jedenfalls nicht mitreden, weil ich wohl noch ein Ungläubiger bin und es über das Wissen und Können versuche.

Gibt es sowas wie das Mekka für Angler, wo man seine Absolution erhalten kann?|rolleyes Dann will ich dahin.

@ purist
Wie schon gesagt, in der Hauptsache gehe ich auf Friedfische, da ich aber auch immer die anderen Sachen dabei habe und wenn sich überhaupt nichts rührt bzw. deutliches Rauben zu sehen und hören ist, dann packe ich schon mal die Friedfischruten ein und die Spinrute aus und versuche es halt.

Tacklemäßig habe ich ja aufgehört nachzurüsten. Ich versuche es halt jetzt mit dem was ich habe. Und da ich denke nicht das ganz falsche Zeugs zu haben müsste es ja damit klappen.

Auch wenn es der Glaube bei mir noch nicht richtet. So kann ich bei mir behaupten, das die Hoffnung zuletzt stirbt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Purist (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Ich kann jedenfalls nicht mitreden, weil ich wohl noch ein Ungläubiger bin und es über das Wissen und Können versuche.
> ....
> Auch wenn es der Glaube bei mir noch nicht richtet. So kann ich bei mir behaupten, das die Hoffnung zuletzt stirbt.



Es geht überhaupt nicht um einen abstrakten Glauben, du musst lediglich daran glauben, dass deine gewählte Methode auch funktioniert. Tust du das nicht, montierst du ständig, unnötiger Weise, an deiner Montage und am Köder herum, holst ein- wirfst aus, obwohl die überhaupt nicht ursächlich für den Mißerfolg sind. 
Die wahren Gründe können eben wirklich Tageszeit, Wetter sein, viel häufiger ist es jedoch fehlende Geduld des Anglers (!) Damit meine ich nicht nur die Stunden am Gewässer, sondern auch die Zeit, in der du den Köder, ohne zu kontrollieren, badest.

Natürlich muss man wissen, dass es bei einigen Fischarten lohnt, schon nach kurzer Zeit den Platz zu wechseln, bei anderen kann man auch gemütlich abwarten. 

Als Beispiel nenne ich dir den Aal: Den kannst du tagsüber aus seinem Versteck (Klassiker: unter Bäumen direkt wo die Wurzeln ins Wasser ragen) locken, wenn du ihm einen Köder direkt davor wirfst. Fängst du innerhalb von maximal einer halben bis maximal einer Stunde nichts, ist der Platz falsch gewählt. Nachts hingegen zieht er herum, du kannst ihn bei der Abenddämmerung noch vor dem Versteck erwischen, ansonsten wirst du ihn im Dunkeln dort fangen können wo auch Nahrung zu finden ist (was an vielen Gewässer fast überall sein kann). 
Beispiel Karpfen: Den kannst du durch Anfüttern an einen Platz (damit auch an eine Tageszeit) gewöhnen, wenn du aber nicht tagelang anfüttern willst, musst du wissen, wo er seine Routen oder gar natürlichen Futterplätze hat. Legst du einen attraktiven Köder direkt in diesen Bereich, musst du nur abwarten bis einer vorbeischwimmt und zupackt. Natürlich muss die Zeit stimmen, was häufig die frühen Morgenstunden sind. 

Fische schwimmen nicht herum um Angelköder zu schlucken, die haben ihren eigenen Kopf und ihre eigenen Instinkte, bei denen musst du ansetzen, die musst du wissen oder bei manchen auch: erahnen lernen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Edermeister schrieb:


> *Darum geht es doch: GLAUBE! *
> 
> An erster Stelle steht die Erfahrung - wenn ich weiß, dass meine Köder bspw. fangen müssten, weil gewässerspeziefisch herausgefunden, weiß ich ,dass der nächste Biss kommen wird.
> 
> ...




Zusammenfassend ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag : Eigene Erfahrung , Zeit am Wasser und brauchbares Gerät sollten der Regenbogenwerbung vorgezogen werden - dann fängt man auch.

R.S.


----------



## Hecht Jäger (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.
> 
> Was will der alte Depp jetzt schon wieder sagen? Ganz einfach der Angler neigt in starkem Maße dazu, dort mit Lösungen aufzuwarten, wo gar keine Probleme vorhanden sind.
> 
> ...




Na da muss ich dir voll Recht geben. Ist mit dem Autofahre genauso wer viel Angst hat etwas verkehrt zu machen, oder Angst vor einem Unfall hat. Wird auch dem entsprechenden Erfolg haben. Einfach sich selbst und seinem Gerät vertrauen und dann wird das auch was.


----------



## Edermeister (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

@Rheinspezi
Ich fühle mich geehrt für deine Textbearbeitung. Wenn du dich so negativ an den Rhein setzt wundert es mich nicht das du nix fängst. Du strahlst bis hierhin jede Menge Frust und depressives Gedankengut aus.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Purist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Edermeister schrieb:


> Wenn du dich so negativ an den Rhein setzt wundert es mich nicht das du nix fängst. Du strahlst bis hierhin jede Menge Frust und depressives Gedankengut aus.
> !



Oha, ist jemand der den "Experten" den Heiligenschein abnimmt, die Marketingstrategien hinterfragt und durchleuchtet, gleich ein frustrierter Depressiver? Rheinspezi hat nur die Branche durchleuchtet, von der sich sehr viele (von uns) zu gerne blenden lassen. 

Früher war ein Angelprofi jemand, der unzählige Artikel in Fachblättern veröffentlichte sowie erfolgreiche Bücher über sein tun am Wasser schrieb, der vielleicht sogar Angelgerät erfunden hat, was wir bis heute nutzen. Von den Fängen bekam man wenig zu sehen, vielleicht mal einen oder zwei große Exemplare. 

Heute werden Bücher/DVDs von denen verkauft, die möglichst viele Fische (ob lebend oder tot) "besonders groß wirkend" in die Kameras halten, die Umstände des Fanges interessieren gar nicht mehr, dafür ist plötzlich das verwendete Gerät und Zubehör enorm wichtig geworden, über das man früher kaum ein Wort verloren hat.


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Mit überbordendem Optimismus, Roßhaarzwirn und krummem Nagel wird es sicher genauso wenig werden, wie mit allerfeinstem Gerät und blindwütigem Glauben an die Gerätemacher und Medien.

Könnte ja vielleicht mal wieder der goldene Mittelweg werden. Ausgewogenes Gerät, gesundes Selbstvertrauen und eine entspannte Herangehensweise. Oder irre ich mich da grundsätzlich?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Edermeister schrieb:


> Nicht hoffen sondern wissen; zu fangen. Ich glaube auch das dass viel esoterisch bringt, so lächerlich das klingt.
> 
> _Esotherik ist die Wissenschaft vom weichen Keks._
> 
> ...



So'n Quatsch. Ich z.B. bin extrem depressiv und sitze meist völlig sediert und ohne jegliche Hoffnung am Wasser, aber meine Fänge überraschen mich jedes Mal wieder.
Meist fange ich mehr als die Grinsekatze von nebenan.


----------



## siloaffe (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Ich hab mir grad vor Lachen den ganzen LKW mit Kaffee berotzt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke Sten


----------



## Purist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Andal schrieb:


> Könnte ja vielleicht mal wieder der goldene Mittelweg werden. Ausgewogenes Gerät, gesundes Selbstvertrauen und eine entspannte Herangehensweise. Oder irre ich mich da grundsätzlich?



Noch nicht einmal den Mittelweg können wir derzeit beschreiten. Schau dir den Markt doch an. Ich würde mich sogar zu denen zählen, die bereit wären für robustes und funktionales Gerät mehr zu bezahlen. Stattdessen gibt's überall nur noch das Asien-Japan-High-Tech-Fuzziezeug, Rollen sehen in allen Preissegmenten wie Rennwagen aus, schließlich fischt die Optik im Hirn mit, Kungfu-KingKong-Haken gibt's im 6 einhalb-Stück-Pack für 4,50€ aufwärts (dafür bekam man früher eine 100er Schachtel Mustads, heute muss man die aus den USA bestellen, wenn man den Preis will).. mit Schnur will ich gar nicht anfangen, da wird einem nur noch schlecht.


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Das sehe ich jetzt bei weitem nicht so dramatisch. Wenn man hinschaut, dann gibt es noch wirklich genügend ordentliches Material zu kaufen, dass auch von solider Qualität ist. Es obliegt ja jedem Angler/Käufer selber zu bewerten und mit der Börse zu entscheiden.


----------



## Edermeister (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

ach ja Andahl, viele brauchen noch Jahre um das zu begreifen. Du siehst ja wie viele vom Neid gesteuert werden.


----------



## Freja (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Naja wer mit depri - Stimmung zum Angeln fährt und genauso lustlos und deprimiert den Köder durchs Wasser zieht, brauch sich nicht wundern wenn nichts beisst.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

interessantes Thema mit vielen neuen eingeworfenen Aspekten...
also erstmal ganz lapidar gesagt: wenn ich mit köfi ansitze juckt glaub ich den hecht /zander es in dem fall recht wenig was für eine laune ich hab bzw. was in meinem kopf vorgeht|rolleyes.mag beim spinnfischen anders sein.
von dem ganzen spinnfischen mit den hightec-ködern habe ich mich eh total abgewendet und bin wieder zur der ursprünglichen ansitz-köfi-anglerei zurückgekehrt.mit deutlich mehr erfolg.

ansonsten gebe ich dem TE bedingt recht.ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht dass man sich zum Thema köder/gerät etc. vieeel zu viel Gedanken macht.mein letzter zander biss z.b. auch auch an meiner schweren hechtrute an einer unverschämt dicken geflochtenen auf stahl und grossem Drilling am hellichten tag.
wo ich nicht ganz d´accord gehe sind die äusseren umstände.ich habe mir schon sehr oft Gedanken gemacht wo ich zu welcher zeit an welchem gewässer an welcher stelle auf was fische und wurde auch oft dafür belohnt.
auch mag ich es einfach nicht dem zufall überlassen dass man mal super fängt,3 tage später dann wieder keinen zupfer hat.da muss es irgendeine "regel" geben.darüber zerbrech ich mir schon noch hin und wieder die Birne.|kopfkrat

p.s.: meiner Meinung nach hat auch der übertriebene kukö-hype dazu beigetragen dass ein viel höherer befischungsdruck herrscht und man deutlich weniger fängt.
hier führt die absolut optimistische Einstellung auch u.a. dazu.nach dem Motto: egal ob was beisst,ich lass halt mal meine neuen kukös laufen und wenn halt beim 47. mal nichts beisst dann halt beim 48. mal oder beim 238.mal eines jahres...;+


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Edermeister schrieb:


> @Rheinspezi
> Ich fühle mich geehrt für deine Textbearbeitung. Wenn du dich so negativ an den Rhein setzt wundert es mich nicht das du nix fängst. Du strahlst bis hierhin jede Menge Frust und depressives Gedankengut aus.
> Gute Besserung!



Hallo,

ich fange - wenn ich mich so "umsehe" ganz gut |rolleyes.

Wie gesagt hat es noch Keinem geschadet, eigene Erfahrung zu machen , dann stellt sich der Erfolg auch ein und man ist immer positiv gespannt auf den nächsten Biss.

Falsch ist das Nachmachen von angeblich fängigen Techniken, wenn sie gar nicht zum Gewässer passen !

Man muss sich schon etwas strecken, um Erfolg zu haben - Faulheit fördert den Frust, weil man Nix fängt.

Die "gute Besserung"  von Dir nehme ich dankend an - habe gerade nämlich Halsschmerzen |supergri.

R.S.


----------



## Purist (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Freja schrieb:


> Naja wer mit depri - Stimmung zum Angeln fährt und genauso lustlos und deprimiert den Köder durchs Wasser zieht, brauch sich nicht wundern wenn nichts beisst.



Angeln wirkt, wie ähnliche Freizeitbeschäftigungen, die Kopf- aber auch etwas Körpereinsatz erfordern, wie ein gutes Antidepressivum. Allerdings nur, wenn man sich auch wirklich auf sein Tun und die Umwelt konzentriert. 
Ähnlich wirkt z.B. auch Joggen, aber auch da haben es Depressive schwer, wenn sie nicht bei der Sache sind, ihren Kopf "frei zubekommen". Klappt das jedoch, kann man sogar auf Psychopharmaka völlig verzichten. 

Alleine vom Angeln depressiv zu werden, erwischt allenfalls Personen, die dem Glauben verfallen sind so erfolgreich wie die (scheinbaren) "Profis" sein zu müssen. Das resultiert allerdings aus Mangel an Hinterfragung, schließlich haben auch diese Hochglanzprospektexperten ihre Mißerfolge und suggerieren durch die Medien, immer Erfolg zu haben, was mitnichten der Fall ist. Das kann man mit Models der Modebranche vergleichen, die man nie ungeschminkt und selten ohne digitale grafische Nachbearbeitung zu sehen bekommt. 

Im Grunde ist Angeln auch deswegen interessant, weil es den Umgang mit Mißerfolg und Niederlagen übt, manchmal gewinnt die Natur, ebenso mit den Adrenalinschüben und, hin und wieder, schönen Erfolgen für manchmal auch lange Arbeit bzw. Wartezeiten am Wasser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> So'n Quatsch. Ich z.B. bin extrem depressiv und sitze meist völlig sediert und ohne jegliche Hoffnung am Wasser, aber meine Fänge überraschen mich jedes Mal wieder.
> Meist fange ich mehr als die Grinsekatze von nebenan.




Hallo,

wenn ich auch den Beitrag köstlich finde, kann ich *ernsthaft *sagen, dass wenn ich ohne Druck, Angst, Nichts zu fangen oder was falsch zu machen, ohne Neid - und auch in "melancholischer" Stimmung...nach dem Motto : Sche..egal , ob ich was fang´

sehr sehr oft locker, flockig und *fängig* geangelt habe.

Hingegen habe ich oft Nichts gefangen, wenn ich unsicher war, ob meine Methoden nicht längst überholt sind ( bspw. Japan-Kamikaze-Kampfcreature-Baitcasting |supergri)

Die Fische beißen nach wie vor auf die "veralteten" Methoden und Köder ... nicht Jeck machen lassen von der Angelpornoindustrie !!!

@ Purist : ich muß Dir beipflichten : Angeln bietet durchaus die gute möglichkeit, bei Problemen abzuschalten...und nach unerwarteten Erlebnissen/Fängen ist sogar Euphorie möglich !

R.S.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



> Das komische ist nur, man wird das dumme Gefühl nicht los, dass man  schon beim Rutenauspacken genau weiss, ob es ein erfolgreicher Ansitz  wird. Auf Köder und Methoden kommt es dabei gar nicht an. Es scheinen  sich im Hinterkopf schon Eindrücke wie Wind, Wetter, Wasser, gesichtete  Fischbewegungen und Angelstelle zu einem Gesamtbild zu fügen, dass einen  perfekten Angeltag suggeriert. Habe ich die Eindrücke nicht, fange ich  selten gut oder überhaupt etwas.
> 
> Mit Logik hat das nichts zu tun, eher spielt mir mein Hirn scheinbar  Streiche oder es weiss insgeheim mehr über  Fische bescheid, wie ich  vermute.


Ich war verwundert als ich den Beitrag gelesen habe, dass ich scheinbar nicht der einzige bin, der diesen Umstand bemerkt hat. An erfolgreichen Angeltagen liegt dieses "Knistern" in der Luft. Ist das Einstellungssache oder eine Art Instinkt, den der Mensch seit jeher hat aber welcher beim Anglern ausgeprägter ist als beim Rest der Leute? Vielleicht aber wirklich nur ein Hirngespinst#c


----------



## Edermeister (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Mit Logik hat das nichts zu tun, eher spielt mir mein Hirn scheinbar Streiche oder es weiss insgeheim mehr über Fische bescheid, wie ich vermute.
Ich war verwundert als ich den Beitrag gelesen habe, dass ich scheinbar nicht der einzige bin, der diesen Umstand bemerkt hat. An erfolgreichen Angeltagen liegt dieses "Knistern" in der Luft. Ist das Einstellungssache oder eine Art Instinkt, den der Mensch seit jeher hat aber welcher beim Anglern ausgeprägter ist als beim Rest der Leute? Vielleicht aber wirklich nur ein Hirngespinst.

Finde ich gut!
Das Alles läßt sich natürlich dann auf alle Lebensbereiche anwenden. Im Beruf ist man auch erfolgreicher wenn man mit Leidenschaft arbeitet als jeden Tag zu "MÜSSEN!"

Die interessante Frage ist doch (wenn es schon vielen auffällt). Wie fängig ist die eigene Einstellung wenn man dem Leben mit viel Urvertrauen begegnet. Welche Neuronen oder Spirionen  übertragen das? Ich bin kein Esotherik-Freak. Aber ich glaube das mit dem tiefen Selbstvertrauen und tief verankerten Glauben an sich selbst in jedem Bereich mehr rauszuholen ist. Siehe Bayern-Gen (leider). Es geht gar nicht darum zu grinsen wenn es einem gar nicht danach ist und den Sonnyboy zu spielen. Auch ein zwanghaftes Denken: Ich fange. Ich fange. Ich fange. Ich fange....ist wohl eher schadhafter Ehrgeiz. Denn da ist ja wieder ein > MUSS< hinter versteckt.


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Der Kopf sollte schon frei sein, sonst wird das nix. Beispiel vom Schwarzbarschangeln: Ein Top-Tag- O-Ton Guide: Sowas gibt's hier nur 2,3 Tage im Jahr. Dicke Fische, Sichtfischen, jede Menge Hindernisse beim Werfen, und bei den Grossen hast Du nur einen Wurf, und der muss exakt passen. Dann noch das leidige harte Anhauen, da alle Köder mit Krautschutz waren.
Resultat: 5:1 für den Guide, und einige Male fast zerstörtes Carbon#q. Nach dem einen auf meiner Seite war ich soweit mit mir im Reinen- bin ja kein Profi.
Am nächsten Tag- der war nicht ganz so gut, aber meinereiner ruhig- 3:1 für den dummen Touri- weil tiefenentspannt.


----------



## Purist (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Ist das Einstellungssache oder eine Art Instinkt, den der Mensch seit jeher hat aber welcher beim Anglern ausgeprägter ist als beim Rest der Leute? Vielleicht aber wirklich nur ein Hirngespinst#c



Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto eher komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es kein Instinkt ist. Wir scheinen das hintergründig zu lernen, jeden Angeltag. Beispiel: Jemand der noch nie in seinem Leben Pilzesuchen war, weiss weder, dass Feuchtigkeit und Wärme in den vorherigen Tagen für deren Wachstum wichtig ist, noch, dass man deren Aktivität, die Sporen in der Luft, im Wald deutlich riechen kann, wenn viele Arten wachsen. 
Beides lernt man, je öfter man im Unterholz suchen geht. 

Ähnlich sieht es beim Angeln aus, wir verbinden den Gesamteindruck der Natur (Gewässer, Temperatur, Wind, Wetter, Jahreszeit) mit unseren bisherigen Erfahrungen, können uns wohl noch sehr gut an Fangstrecken erinnern, an große Fänge, aber auch an Schneidertage. Der positive Eindruck entsteht dann in der aktuellen Situation mit dem Abgleich der bisherigen. Das ist quasi ein Fangbuch, mit allen Details, nur ist es uns nicht sonderlich bewusst.


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Gelernt hab ich es beim Fliegenfischen am zugewachsenen Bach. Mit der Birne voll Job, Ehe, usw. war die erste Stunde alles Murks. Eine Tasse Tee, der Tag ist noch lang. Beim Waten keinen Stein umtreten, etc. Bei der Fischerei ist man dem Fisch manchmal auf einen Meter nah. Kaum zu beschreiben- man ist dann mit drin- und fängt.


----------



## Edermeister (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Vielleicht kann man generell sagen, das die "Leichtigkeit des Seins" ein fängiger Lockstoff sein kann?


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Das auf alle Fälle. Wer locker flockig ans Werk geht, der liegt schon mal vor dem Backenklemmer!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Edermeister schrieb:


> Lieber Purist. Das war aber nicht ein Zitat von Freja! Es istZitat von TrevorMcKox



Du mußt sehr viel entspannter werden! Ist doch schaixxegal von wem das Zitat nu genau war, aber deine Aussage strahlt bis hierher jede Menge haarspalterisches Gedankengut aus, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du schlecht fängst!


----------



## Purist (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Edermeister schrieb:


> Lieber Purist. Das war aber nicht ein Zitat von Freja! Es istZitat von TrevorMcKox



Hab's geändert, die Ursache: wenn man den Rechner in den Schlafmodus schickt und den Browser offenlässt, anschließend beim nächsten Post nicht mehr genau hinschaut, was für Zitate noch darinhängen.  Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, dusseligkeit meinerseits


----------



## Edermeister (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du mußt sehr viel entspannter werden! Ist doch schaixxegal von wem das Zitat nu genau war, aber deine Aussage strahlt bis hierher jede Menge haarspalterisches Gedankengut aus, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du schlecht fängst!


@Hagelvoll

Es gibt halt Menschen die einige Dinge differenzierter sehen. Und das ist bei dem Thema auch angemessen. Im Gegensatz zu deinem Beitrag sind die Beiträge von uns themenbezogen und zielführend. Für dich scheine meine Art des Schreibens so wichtig zu sein das du deinen Beitrag völlig am Thema vorbei schrammst. Er ist auch faktisch falsch. Das strahlt auch was aus: Ein Geschmäckle!


----------



## Edermeister (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Außerdem habe ich auf einen kleinen Fehler hingewiesen weil ich mit Freja befreundet bin. Es liegt mir fern den Besserwisser zu spielen. Das hatte schon alles seinen Sinn.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Edermeister schrieb:


> @Hagelvoll
> 
> Es gibt halt Menschen die einige Dinge differenzierter sehen. Und das ist bei dem Thema auch angemessen. Im Gegensatz zu deinem Beitrag sind die Beiträge von uns themenbezogen und zielführend. Für dich scheine meine Art des Schreibens so wichtig zu sein das du deinen Beitrag völlig am Thema vorbei schrammst. Er ist auch faktisch falsch. Das strahlt auch was aus: Ein Geschmäckle!



Mein Beitrag sollte nur diesen Erguß von dir parodieren:



Edermeister schrieb:


> @Rheinspezi
> Ich fühle mich geehrt für deine Textbearbeitung. Wenn du dich so negativ an den Rhein setzt wundert es mich nicht das du nix fängst. Du strahlst bis hierhin jede Menge Frust und depressives Gedankengut aus.
> Gute Besserung!



Der ist nämlich, bezogen auf das, was der Rheinspezi eigentlich zum  Ausdruck bringen wollte, äußerst lächerlich, oder nennen wir es besser  lustig.
Anscheinend hast du die Spitze nicht verstanden bzw. magst nicht so  gerne über dich selbst lachen. Hat nach der ganzen Esoterik und  Hobbypsychologie von wegen positives Denken usw., in der du dich hier  ergehst, auch ein gewisses Geschmäckle. Du scheinst mir zu schnell  frustriert zu sein wenn man dich nicht ernst nimmt. Das kann dem  universellen Naturerleben nur abträglich sein!
Ich schlage vor, wir trinken ein virtuelles Bier: #g

edit:

Der Beitrag 66 von Purist trifft die Problematik wohl ganz gut.


----------



## Edermeister (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Danke für die Einladung aber ich trinke nicht. Dieses Hobby musst du wohl mit Gleichgesinnten ausleben. Du findest schon jemand der mit dir trinkt. Nicht traurig sein.
Trotzdem Skol!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Edermeister schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung aber ich trinke nicht. Dieses Hobby musst du wohl mit Gleichgesinnten ausleben. Du findest schon jemand der mit dir trinkt. Nicht traurig sein.
> Trotzdem Skol!



Das einfache Skol, was zuerst da stand, war irgendwie sympathischer. 
Du mußt dringend noch an der Umsetzung deiner Theorie arbeiten!

Dieser kleinkarierte Nachtrag 'nen Tag später zeigt doch schon wieder, wie sehr ich dir auf die Nüsse gegangen bin und das hat dir anscheinend den ganzen Tag keine Ruhe gelassen und jetzt, am späten Nachmittag, hast du es vor lauter negativer Energie nicht mehr ausgehalten und dir den Trööt noch mal vorgenommen um nachzukarten. 
Ich hoffe nur, du warst heute nicht Angeln, die Fische wären ja völlig verspannt gewesen.:q

Aber nichts für ungut, mein abstinenter Kollege mit der entspannten Rute, bringen wir die Neuronen halt anders auf Trab...###h


----------



## Edermeister (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Ich denke das Andal dieses Block nicht eröffnet hat um die einzig wahre Antwort zu finden. Es geht doch gar nicht darum ob der Eine oder der Andere Recht hat. Der eine hat ne praktische Sicht, der nächste eine neurologische, der nächste legt sein Augenmerk aufs Material. Andere gehts nur darum andere seitlich anzuquatschen. Wichtig ist doch diese ganzen Bilder der Wahrnehmung zusammen zu bringen nicht von einander abzugrenzen um vielleicht ein größeres Ganzes zu erkennen. Andal will in diesem Block wohl eher die kameradschaftliche Anglergemeine binden um neue Sichtweisen der selben Sache zu finden. Viele haben über seine Fragestellung schon nachgedacht und dabei sind verschiedene Vorstellungen gereift. Es gibt gar keine falsche Antwort! Ich finde das spannend und würde mich freuen meine Sicht der Dinge auch darstellen zu können ohne das jemand die Bühne nutzt um sich selbst als Überwisser oder Platzhirsch darzustellen. Das vergrätzt auch die, die zum Thema sonst auch gerne mal eine besondere, individuelle Vorstellung posten würden. Das Motto: Wer nicht denkt wie ich, ist doof!, ist dabei äußerst hinderlich und unreif.
Aber diese Leute trifft man ja überall und es wäre müßig jeden Fiederhandschuh aufzuheben und ernst zu nehmen. Deswegen gehe ich auf dumme Anmerkungen nicht konkret ins Detail, ein. > Perlen vor die Säue!
Prost!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Edermeister schrieb:


> Viele haben über seine Fragestellung schon nachgedacht und dabei sind verschiedene Vorstellungen gereift. Es gibt gar keine falsche Antwort! Ich finde das spannend und würde mich freuen meine Sicht der Dinge auch darstellen zu können ohne das jemand die Bühne nutzt um sich selbst als Überwisser oder Platzhirsch darzustellen.



Laß dich nicht aufziehen, widmen wir uns wieder den neuronalen Mysterien. Ich hab dich bloß ein bisschen angesaugt, weil du eben nicht nur deine Sicht der Dinge dargestellt hast, sondern Leuten, die deinem esoterischen Ansatz widersprochen haben, pauschal negative Ausstrahlung, depressives Gedankengut, Neid usw. unterstellt hast und mit einer Reaktion darauf nicht so richtig klar kamst. 
Im Sinne deiner Theorie kann ich nur an ein weiteres, positives Vorgehen in dieser Sache appellieren.#h


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Da es sich ja um "mein Thema" handelt, erlaube ich mir eine kleine Zwischenwertung in eurem Disput.

Klares 1 : 0 für den Edermeister. Der hat erkannt, dass es ein ergebnisoffenes Thema ist, ein Plausch über ganz persönliche Sichtweisen, inklusive einer soliden Portion Mutterwitz, so beim einzelnen vorhanden.

Sten benimmt sich eigentlich, erwartungsgemäß, wie immer. Mit aller Gewalt der, der meint unbedingt "besonders lustig" zu sein. Früher nannte man das wohl Klassen-Kasper mit einem Hang zur Provokation. Seine Beiträge überlese ich schon lange, da nicht einer anglerisch, oder dem Thema folgend ist, es sei denn, das Thema ist eh schon unter der Gürtellinie. Da kennt er sich scheints bestens aus.


----------



## Edermeister (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Heul doch. 

Komm einfach damit klar das zwischen uns beiden ein zu steiles Niveaugefälle besteht. Dein frustriets Gerede und die entwertenden Behauptungen und Anmaßungen ohne Sinn und Verstand macht dich nicht gerade zu meinem Kollegen. Belassen wir es dabei!


----------



## Lucioperca17 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

...also diese eine Sache mit dem wissen dass es ein guter angeltag wird muss ich mal ganz klar kontern.also bei mir kommt es schon mal vor dass ich auch denke heute geht was,alles passt,dann werde ich schon ganz aufgeregt und nervös was beisst.nur kommts halt eben auch mal vor dass alle kritierien top sind und eben überhaupt gar nix beisst.und dann mal keine Enttäuschung zu zeigen und den lockren machen fällt mir da doch schwer.ich persönlich angle schon in erster Linie um fisch zu fangen.ein schneidertag ist ok.und muss wohl auch so sein.bei 5 am stück wird's aber dann schon kritisch finde ich...


----------



## Edermeister (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Ja siehste Andal, genau das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Danke. Ich habe mal seine Beiträge durchgeblättert un d dabei gemerkt das drei Viertel nur daraus bestehen andere von der Seite anzuquatschen. Konstruktives habe ich da auch nicht gefunden. Ich mach es jetzt wie du. Ignorieren. Sowas brauch ich nicht. Ich bin nicht hier um mich mit jemanden zu messen der pubertierend sich selbst sucht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

@Edermeister

Mach dich doch mal wieder locker, die Nummer versaut dir doch sonst noch auf Tage das neuronale Gleichgewicht.#h

@Andal

Nicht böse sein, wir halten das einfach weiter so wie schon die ganze Zeit.
Du ignorierst weiterhin den Stuß, den ich schreibe und ich belächle einfach weiterhin größtenteils das Zeug, was du so vom Stapel läßt.


----------



## Edermeister (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

@Lucio. (Danke)
Sieh mal, du warst am Wasser, in freudiger Erwartung, schon ganz aufgeregt, usw. Da hast du doch was erlebt, oder? Auch nur, nur dafür lohnt es sich doch morgen wieder zu gehen, oder? Klar der Fisch ist wie der Tagespokal. Die Gewissheit vieles richtig gemacht zu haben. Das ist schön und motiviert noch mehr. Wenn ich nie was fangen würde, würde ich wohl auch nicht mehr angeln aber auch Schneidertage können toll werden.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Aus meiner Sicht betrügt man sich selber um gute Erlebnisse, wenn man einen Angeltag nur über den Fang formuliert. Natürlich gehen wir alle raus, weil  wir was fangen wollen und nicht unbedingt nur Kleinfisch. Aber einen guten Angeltag macht mehr aus, als das Fangfoto, oder der Kühltruhendeckel, der kaum noch zugehen will.

Ich glaube das Bild sagt aus, was ich damit meine. Es ist das Nichtfangfoto des Wallers vom letzten Jahr. Die lockige Erscheinung ganz rechts, war der Nichtfänger. Der Fisch hatte gut dieses Format und bog in letzter Sekunde den Haken auf.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Lucioperca17: Also 5 Angeltage schneidern ist natürlich nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Ich kann verstehen wenn da Frust aufkommt aber da muss man bei einem durchschnittlichen Angeltag von 6 Stunden schon echt ein schlechter Angler sein. Wer verbissen bei seiner Methode bleibt der ist es selber Schuld. Beim Karpfenangeln kann das mal vorkommen. Die Leute die sich drauf einlassen sind sich dessen bewusst. 

Ein Freund von mir war früher oft mit mir angeln, hörte aber aus einem solchen Motivationsloch auf mit dem Angeln. Weil er mit dem billigsten vom Billigen geangelt hat und jeden Haken 10 mal verwenden musste. Mit jedem Mal wo er keinen Fisch gefangen hat, hat er sich weniger Mühe gegeben und schliesslich aufgegeben. 

Grade in so einer Situation sollte man doch so einen Ehrgeiz entwickeln, dass man sich motiviert dem ein Ende zu setzen. Ich könnte es nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, dafür betreibe ich das Hobby mit zuviel Leidenschaft schätze ich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Bild sagt aus, was ich damit meine. Es ist das Nichtfangfoto des Wallers vom letzten Jahr. Die lockige Erscheinung ganz rechts, war der Nichtfänger.



Einmal muß ich noch, und du kannst dir schon denken, was kommt: Kann das sein, daß dem Typen ganz rechts im Bild der Sack aus der Hose hängt?|bigeyes


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Nicht ganz, aber der ist noch schmerzfreier, als du es je sein kannst!


----------



## Bobster (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Einmal muß ich noch, und du kannst dir schon denken, was kommt: Kann das sein, daß dem Typen ganz rechts im Bild der Sack aus der Hose hängt?|bigeyes


 
Zapperlott


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*



Andal schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, aber der ist noch schmerzfreier, als du es je sein kannst!



Will ich meinen, bei dem Beutel!


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

...der einzige garant für misserfolg ist, nicht zu gehen (zu probieren).

(...und selffulfilling prophecy ist irgendwie etwas anderes. aha!)


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Lass gut sein. Das ist einfach so.


----------



## Edermeister (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

OK Andal. Hier bist du der Boss. Kompliment für deine Geduld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

Scheinbar kennen einige hier noch nicht unsere Regeln - die näxte Entgleisung wird mit Punkten geahndet - ebenso wie jede Diskussion über diese Ansage.........


----------



## thanatos (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Garant für den Mißerfolg ist die selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.*

|gr: bis ebend wars noch richtig lustig.
     Sachsen muß man kennen,laut ,aufmüpfig,ironisch,
    streitbar (ohne die hätten wir im Osten immer noch
kein Internet)andereits -sind sie gesellig,Kumpel durch
und durch um sie zu verstehen muß man mitunter etwas
nach;+ denken um den Kern zu finden.
Aber zum eigendlichen Thema,egal ob ich gut drauf bin
oder depressiv Angeln ist immer ein Erfolg und wenn es
mich nur wieder ins Lot bringt.
Muß ich aber vor dem Aufstehen zu einem belämmerten
Gemeinschaftsangeln-treffe ich jeden schxxxhaufen :rder
auf dem Weg liegt,rutsche beim Kahnausschöpfen aus wenn
ich dann endlich auf dem Wasser verankert ,montiert
vielleicht schon das Hemd vom Angelhaken gelöst habe,|rolleyes

angefüttert,gelotet,daaaan der Startpfiff-und meine:g

Maden liegen zu Hause im Kühlschrank.
so isses und drum höre ich mit Angeln auf wenn die anderen
aufstehen |supergri


----------

